# Ultra Cat boats



## Saltwater Pimp (Oct 31, 2009)

Does anyone know if the Ultra Cat is still being made? I can't find a Website nowhere.


----------



## Tommy2268 (May 15, 2010)

I heard they've moved to Louisiana.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't know for sure have heard several different things.

I figured since you sold your boat already you had a new one all lined up.


----------



## GringoViejo (Feb 2, 2010)

Kroll Marine in Rosenburg had a new 18 ft a couple of months ago. The guys are part of VIP/Bay Stealth now and I was told they are trying to catch up on production and should start building Ultra Cats. But I am not seeing any new ones on the water.

Saludos


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 22, 2008)

Maybe Ultra Cat 1 will jump in here but after talking to him a couple weeks back I think you can still get one built. How bout it Joel?????


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

I am still building the Ultra Cat line. You guys know that I had a fire in 2006. That fire almost put me out of business. I managed to rebuild my molds and get back in production; however, I was limited in my production capacity by the facilities size and ability to meet air quality standards. In that facility I couldn't adhere to the air standards even if I could get the production capacity in that facility. I was able to get a few friends together and we bought most of the assets of VIP Boats. Some of you might be more familiar with the Bay Stealth and Deck-liner brands that VIP built through out the years. Things are tough for most in this current economy as is the case for most boat builders. Boats sales on the wholesale end are down, some analyst say as much as 70% and retail sale as much as 40%. (Dealers are selling inventory and not replacing it). This being said it is tough out there but we keep get enough business to stay. Look at the bright side as more manufacturers close down our market share increases, may only be by default but it is always good to find the good in everything!


----------



## Saltwater Pimp (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool I here a lot of good thing about the boat. Thanks for all the info Guys


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Did y'all rebuild the mold for the 25' UCat?


----------



## Ultra Cat 1 (May 21, 2006)

We rebuilt all of the molds that we lost and added a 20 foot to the line-up that we didn't have before the fire. To answer your question yes, we still have the 25 in production.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

I saw a FINE Ultra Cat at the Corpus RFS this weekend, looked to be the 25' model... who was that?? Awesome boat!


----------



## bearkat_02 (Nov 29, 2006)

I have the 25 ultra cat and love the boat lots of fishing room, do not get to use it enough bought it 08 and only have 77 hours on it, might sell it if anyone is interested


----------



## sir catches alot (Jun 23, 2011)

Can anyone give me some advice? Im wanting to buy a skinny water boat and cant decide between ultra cat or baby cat. Thanks


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sir catches alot said:


> Can anyone give me some advice? Im wanting to buy a skinny water boat and cant decide between ultra cat or baby cat. Thanks


Ultra Cat

seems there are some issues

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3444702&postcount=9

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=3445063&postcount=12


----------



## Cat1234 (Sep 4, 2012)

*Ultra cat*

Has anyone taking a look at the 25' ultra cat for sale on 2cool? Looks nice!


----------



## Cat1234 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was wondering how the ultra cat does in chop!


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great the boat handles and takes the chop like a champ


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

I have the 25 ultra cat for sale. Eats chop up come ride it you will fall in love. Selling for a friend if I could afford it I would buy it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I know a few people that have them and have had issues with them. Cracked hulls, console coming off the deck, transom issues, and a few other minor things.


----------

